# Angel fish and kribensis?



## dylan94 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon tank with 3 kribs, 1 otto, 1 blue gourami, 5 zebra danios and 3 swordtails. I put in 4 angelfish a few days ago but they were attacked by the kribs and the gourami. I took them out and put them in my 10 gallon community tank. They will grow out of the 10 gallon tank really soon so I want to know if I could put them back in the 29 gallon when they get bigger and stronger. When the kribs pair off they might be more concentrated on protecting their nest than chasing other fish around the tank?


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

i had an angel with kribs but had to re-home it as kribs wont torlerate them they see them as a threat and go out of there way to remove that threat


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Four angelfish in 29 gal without the other fish you mention is three too many. Angelfish can be aggressive and will sometimes accept other angelfish if they are all very young.Problems arise as they grow larger and pairs are formed.Other problems arise at feeding time where angelfish behave like the cichlids they are. Were it me,, I might put the Kribs in ten gal and select which angelfish (2 at most) I wanted to keep .


----------



## dylan94 (Jan 15, 2009)

ok so could I keep the angelfish in my 10 gallon until two pair off and then return the other two to the pet store?


----------



## dylan94 (Jan 15, 2009)

There are too many guppies in my ten gallon tank and wouldnt it be crowded with 1 dwarf gourami, 20+ guppies, 4 peppered cories all in a 10 gallon?


----------



## dylan94 (Jan 15, 2009)

Now I changed everything, in my 29 gallon tank:
- 20+ guppies
- 3 swordtails
- 4 angelfish
- 1 blue gourami
- 1 oto
They are all doing great and the angels have fun catching and devouring the little guppy fry. Once the angels pair off (if they do) I will return the other two to the pet store. If the angels get big enough to eat all the adult guppies I will sell or give away the guppies.

In the 10 gallon is:
- 3 kribensis
- 1 dwarf gourami
- 5 zebra danios
-


----------



## dylan94 (Jan 15, 2009)

sorry I clicked "post quick reply" by accident.
sooo..
- 3 kribs
- 1 dwarf gourami
- 5 zebra danios
- 4 peppered cories

I know when two of the kribs pair off and claim the cave I put in there I will put the other krib in the 29 gallon and I think the cories and gourami should be fine with all the hiding spots and plants.


----------

